# First “nice” watch for wife Help!



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

I am looking to buy a watch for my wife, something she can wear besides her Apple Watch. I have owned every make and model under the sun, use to be a Rolex fanboy and now really love/find value in Tudor/Omega. However, those two brands are a bit disappointing to me for women's offerings. 

I want to pick her up a two tone, rose gold if possible. I lean towards the date just and OP style cases. I’m thinking something around 36-38mm no higher than $4k.

I have been looking all over the internet, but nothing has struck my interest. Any and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

alznc said:


> I am looking to buy a watch for my wife, something she can wear besides her Apple Watch. I have owned every make and model under the sun, use to be a Rolex fanboy and now really love/find value in Tudor/Omega. However, those two brands are a bit disappointing to me for women's offerings.
> 
> I want to pick her up a two tone, rose gold if possible. I lean towards the date just and OP style cases. I’m thinking something around 36-38mm no higher than $4k.
> 
> I have been looking all over the internet, but nothing has struck my interest. Any and all suggestions are welcome.


Please tell us about her style or, if she works, her career type in general. Does she prefer gold or silver or both? Does she like simple style and a Nordic sensibility or is she into antiques or bohemian hippy chic? Does she love diamonds?

Does she need good lume (sometimes missing on women's watches) and solid water resistance?

Even with the ladies here, we have different tastes. I adore my Tudor watches and wear them the most from my collection. The styles are unisex though. Tudor smaller versions of some of the watches are so much cheaper grey market. The 36-38mm less so.

I would always suggest Cartier. The watches are known and beloved by most women.

Oris Atlier has some pretty options. I like the diamond version of this but it is a wee bit north of 4.
Oris Artelier Grande Lune, Date Diamonds 76377234951LS-Black










That's all I have to start.


----------



## cleger (Sep 11, 2009)

alznc said:


> I am looking to buy a watch for my wife.


Buy her a Rolex.


----------



## JSnipes (Feb 15, 2021)

I'd take her to a Cartier boutique and see what she likes.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

Don't forget JLC. My other half loves her Reverso


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

alznc said:


> I am looking to buy a watch for my wife, something she can wear besides her Apple Watch. I have owned every make and model under the sun, use to be a Rolex fanboy and now really love/find value in Tudor/Omega. However, those two brands are a bit disappointing to me for women's offerings.
> 
> I want to pick her up a two tone, rose gold if possible. I lean towards the date just and OP style cases. I’m thinking something around 36-38mm no higher than $4k.
> 
> I have been looking all over the internet, but nothing has struck my interest. Any and all suggestions are welcome.


Cartier Tank is best for lady's elegance. If you must get a 2-tone, probably Santos, but you can't get a Santos with 4K, especially 2-tone.

If you dig the round cases more, probably a standard Nomos will serve you well.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Please tell us about her style or, if she works, her career type in general. Does she prefer gold or silver or both? Does she like simple style and a Nordic sensibility or is she into antiques or bohemian hippy chic? Does she love diamonds?
> 
> Does she need good lume (sometimes missing on women's watches) and solid water resistance?
> 
> ...


That oris is beautiful! 

I should clarify nice. Anything better than the Apple Watch she wears 24/7 😂. 

She works in a medical/academic setting that is not at all dressy. She is not a fancy person by nature. We have a bunch of little ones so we spend more time in gym attire and bathing suits than “nice” clothes. She really likes my BB pro and has liked my 5 digit Rolex’s.

Ideally I’d like to get her a round style case, something she could wear on the boat and right to dinner. Besides the OP and DJ I’m not sure of any ladies diver styles that fit this bill. Since I’m currently on a Rolex hiatus these are no go’s for now.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for writing back with the details. In the medical profession, she's going to need a bracelet. With kids, she'll need sturdy. She likes the no fuss look of the BB.

Look, this is my favorite watch by far. Book is 4k, but I paid almost half of that at Jomashop because women's watches have hot discounts on the grey market. I have bought a bunch of watches there with no issue. I have a 32 which I love (and it a bit cheaper) but the gold and silver BB in a 36 is only 3100. I love this watch because it get lume for days, great for trips in to see the kids at night. It is a solid watch without being overdone and too "sweet" or a diver. It goes with my gold or silver jewelry. It can handle water exposure. Oh, and no date, so it is ready to go 
This is the 32. However, if her wrist is more than 6.5, you will have to buy links for the watch. Those are through an AD.


















My "trinity" that I usually wear, that gold and silver usually wins.













__





Tudor Black Bay 36 Automatic Champagne Dial 36 mm Watch M79503-0002
 

Shop for Black Bay 36 Automatic Champagne Dial 36 mm Watch M79503-0002 by Tudor at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## timetoFIRE (Dec 5, 2021)

alznc said:


> Since I’m currently on a Rolex hiatus these are no go’s for now


This is too bad because it does seem like a Datejust or OP really would fit the bill. Why the hiatus? For the kinds of watches you’re looking for I’d bet you could find an authorized dealer who would source what you want especially in the smaller sizes. 

Also going to put a plug in for Cartier. My wife loves her pantheré but sadly on 30m of water resistance.


----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)

Agree with Laura, Jomashop has a great selection of Woman’s Tudor watches (make sure to search woman’s and unisex)


https://www.jomashop.com/search?q=Tudor&page=1&configure%5BhitsPerPage%5D=24&configure%5BclickAnalytics%5D=true&refinementList%5Bgender%5D%5B0%5D=Ladies&refinementList%5Bgender%5D%5B1%5D=Unisex


----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

I vote Cartier. Especially in the price point you list. Assuming you are dead set on Gold.


----------



## p102 (Oct 23, 2021)

I do not know your wife but I know my wife. I recommend letting her pick her own watch. You can show examples of nice watches and offer to take her to boutiques. If she is like my wife she will say "how about you give me the $4k, I will buy a $100 Guess watch and keep the other $3,900." Also, if the watch is mechanical, my wife will not take the time to wind, set the time, or correct the day. On her quartz watch I have to set the date for her because she simply does not care. Tbh she wore a broken watch for years before we met because she sees them more as bracelet jewelry than a functional device.

I am just trying to show a different perspective OP and throw out a few points that may or may not be relevant. Good luck I hope you find a good one. If she appreciates the watch then you will get brownie points every time she looks at it. A nice marriage investment lol.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

If you want semi dressy ladies diver style don't forget the Omega Seamaster 300m which is available in 28mm with a diamond set bezel.









Seamaster Diver 300M Quartz 28 mm - 212.15.28.61.51.001 | OMEGA®


Discover the Seamaster Diver 300M Quartz 28 mm Watch - 212.15.28.61.51.001!




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

alznc said:


> I am looking to buy a watch for my wife, something she can wear besides her Apple Watch. I have owned every make and model under the sun, use to be a Rolex fanboy and now really love/find value in Tudor/Omega. However, those two brands are a bit disappointing to me for women's offerings.
> 
> I want to pick her up a two tone, rose gold if possible. I lean towards the date just and OP style cases. I’m thinking something around 36-38mm no higher than $4k.
> 
> I have been looking all over the internet, but nothing has struck my interest. Any and all suggestions are welcome.


I bought my wife this one. She loves it. She should…she picked it out! The 32mm is a COSC chronometer quartz. The 36mm version is a COSC automatic.

















Chronomat 32 Stainless steel & 18k red gold - White U77310101A1U1 | Breitling US


Discover the Breitling Chronomat 32 in a combination of Stainless steel & 18k red gold, White and Metal bracelet Stainless steel & 18k red gold. Find out more online.




www.breitling.com


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Thanks for writing back with the details. In the medical profession, she's going to need a bracelet. With kids, she'll need sturdy. She likes the no fuss look of the BB.
> 
> Look, this is my favorite watch by far. Book is 4k, but I paid almost half of that at Jomashop because women's watches have hot discounts on the grey market. I have bought a bunch of watches there with no issue. I have a 32 which I love (and it a bit cheaper) but the gold and silver BB in a 36 is only 3100. I love this watch because it get lume for days, great for tripc in to see the kids at night. It is a solid watch without being overdone and too "sweet" or a diver. It goes with my gold or silver jewelry. It can handle water exposure. Oh, and no date, so it is ready to go
> This is the 32. However, if her wrist is more than 6.5, you will have to buy links for the watch. Those are through an AD.
> ...



Thanks for providing these pictures. I have been heavily leaning towards those Tudors. They are great looking pieces and a great value as well! The Cartiers are beautiful pieces, but are a bit dressy for what I am looking for.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

timetoFIRE said:


> This is too bad because it does seem like a Datejust or OP really would fit the bill. Why the hiatus? For the kinds of watches you’re looking for I’d bet you could find an authorized dealer who would source what you want especially in the smaller sizes.
> 
> Also going to put a plug in for Cartier. My wife loves her pantheré but sadly on 30m of water resistance.



The nearest AD to me is 1.5 hours away. I have bought a handful of Tudor's and Breitling's from them, but continue to get the cold shoulder on Rolex. I have bought a few Rolex grey and honestly I'm over paying grey prices and having to deal with the AD games. They are great watches, but IMO not worth the grey price tag anymore.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

alznc said:


> Thanks for providing these pictures. I have been heavily leaning towards those Tudors. They are great looking pieces and a great value as well! The Cartiers are beautiful pieces, but are a bit dressy for what I am looking for.


you’re welcome and good luck. Before I purchased the Tudors, I searched high and low for female sizes with photos on the arm. Almost impossible to find pics!


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

p102 said:


> I do not know your wife but I know my wife. I recommend letting her pick her own watch. You can show examples of nice watches and offer to take her to boutiques. If she is like my wife she will say "how about you give me the $4k, I will buy a $100 Guess watch and keep the other $3,900." Also, if the watch is mechanical, my wife will not take the time to wind, set the time, or correct the day. On her quartz watch I have to set the date for her because she simply does not care. Tbh she wore a broken watch for years before we met because she sees them more as bracelet jewelry than a functional device.
> 
> I am just trying to show a different perspective OP and throw out a few points that may or may not be relevant. Good luck I hope you find a good one. If she appreciates the watch then you will get brownie points every time she looks at it. A nice marriage investment lol.


This thought has entered my mind many times. She is the kind that would never buy a watch like this for herself. All of the nicer jewelry she has, I have bought as a surprise for her. I know if I take her watch shopping it will be a non starter.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

OP you're looking to swap your wife for a "nice" watch, is this an up, down or equal trade?


----------



## timetoFIRE (Dec 5, 2021)

alznc said:


> They are great watches, but IMO not worth the grey price tag anymore.


Agree with this 100%. At MSRP they are pricy but worth it in my opinion. Sorry to hear you’re getting the run around from folks you’ve done business with before. Seems incredibly short sighted on their part.

Have you checked out the Nomos Orion in 33mm? It’s manual wind, but ever so lovely. The club series with the neomatic movements and the very bright dials also might be a really fun way to introduce your wife to watches.


----------



## myoda (Oct 9, 2018)

My wife loved the NTTD Seamaster 300. 

Looks fantastic on a NATO, and on an isofrane strap (which might be too sporty). But with the right NATO or other strap it is very classy.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Longines makes some very nice womens watches, IMHO.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

I made an offer on a vintage women’s Tudor today. Paws and fingers crossed for an uncomplicated transaction and a watch that arrives safely in the described condition! 🍀 



LauraLovesWatches said:


> you’re welcome and good luck. Before I purchased the Tudors, I searched high and low for female sizes with photos on the arm. Almost impossible to find pics!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> I made an offer on a vintage women’s Tudor today. Paws and fingers crossed for an uncomplicated transaction and a watch that arrives safely in the described condition! 🍀


I am so excited for you! If everything goes well and you get it, I hope you start a thread. I love the vintage ones too!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> I am so excited for you! If everything goes well and you get it, I hope you start a thread. I love the vintage ones too!


I’d be glad to start a thread when it’s on the way or when it arrives. It’s so rewarding to see this forum pop a little bit, especially with solid content. I’ve been thinking a lot about how to make that happen more. But that’s also another thread: one issue being (as noted by you and others) that wearers of women’s watches have as diverse tastes and interests as wearers of men’s watches. Eh, time to think some more!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> I’d be glad to start a thread when it’s on the way or when it arrives. It’s so rewarding to see this forum pop a little bit, especially with solid content. I’ve been thinking a lot about how to make that happen more. But that’s also another thread: one issue being (as noted by you and others) that wearers of women’s watches have as diverse tastes and interests as wearers of men’s watches. Eh, time to think some more!


I worried about that so much when I joined. I was worried about joining the rough and tumble madness that is the open forum. So far it has been fun. I have been treated like a welcome novelty. But I have been to blame by bringing my isolated work from home self that is prone to mischief when bored. It is a terrible combination .

I get so excited to see other women in forum. Hi Unicorn!


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> I worried about that so much when I joined. I was worried about joining the rough and tumble madness that is the open forum. So far it has been fun. I have been treated like a welcome novelty. But I have been to blame by bringing my isolated work from home self that is prone to mischief when bored. It is a terrible combination .
> 
> I get so excited to see other women in forum. Hi Unicorn!


I’m afraid I’m hijacking OP’s thread. Hi, back! 🦄 I’ve rumbled some in the open forum, though clearly not often, since it took me 6 years to amass 100+ posts. Lurkdom probably helped me get a feeling for the community and the various personalities here. And some frequent posters have a sense of humor that sometimes gets me through the day, even if I don’t say anything. I know now that if you need real help and are sincere, some of the folks here are truly kind, if occasionally cynical to start with. (How many grampas, drawers, and bad fake watches can there be in the world? Don’t answer that!)

I’m going to create some kind of “think out loud about this forum” thread so as not to yank OP’s chain. Thanks for being cool, OP.


----------



## Spongyspong (Feb 4, 2016)

Cartier. Almost every women love cartier Lol a tank perhaps ?


----------



## Clear Skies (Aug 11, 2011)

I wouldn't DARE buy an expensive watch for my bride of 26 years. She is absolute death to watches, jewelry, cell phones, computers, technology. It isn't deliberate, she just breaks stuff or loses stuff or sits on stuff or falls asleep on stuff, basically she just isn't interested in tech of any kind, including wristwatches.

So here's my solution . . . I do know what she likes in wristwatches (square, silver, medium to small, metal bracelet). There's a very good flea market here in town, and I go there most Sundays for the exercise and to schmooze with the people I know there. I keep my eyes open for watches that fit that description, and buy them non-working for fifty cents to a dollar.

Each one gets a ride in the ultrasonic cleaner and a new battery, and she has another watch ;-) Once in a great while, one might need a movement, usually a PC21 for five or six bucks.

A week or so later, the cat will knock it off the very edge of the vanity (where she left it), and it will fall face down onto the tile floor, breaking the crystal. At which time, I just get another one out of the "reserve stash" and she's all set . . . again.

Best Regards,

Mike/Florida


----------



## JNottoli (11 mo ago)

I said this in another thread.

Tell her your intention, set a price point and share the journey.

It would be like getting her a high-end purse or shoes. I wouldn't/couldn't do that for my wife.

Do it all together. Her choice will mean more to her and create great memories.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

JNottoli said:


> Tell her your intention, set a price point and share the journey.
> 
> It would be like getting her a high-end purse or shoes. I wouldn't/couldn't do that for my wife.


I totally get what you’re saying. I’ve felt like this about some pieces, especially my engagement ring. But OP said he doesn’t think that will fly. I’m guessing whatever he chooses will be fully returnable.



alznc said:


> This thought has entered my mind many times. She is the kind that would never buy a watch like this for herself. All of the nicer jewelry she has, I have bought as a surprise for her. I know if I take her watch shopping it will be a non starter.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

P.S. @LauraLovesWatches My offer on the Tudor was accepted. I’m stoked. Can I PM you?


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

otempora said:


> P.S. @LauraLovesWatches My offer on the Tudor was accepted. I’m stoked. Can I PM you?


Please do, anytime!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

And post some pics when you receive it.


----------



## prixxy (Nov 11, 2015)

My wife loves her Cartier Tank and Hermes Arceau. Her next piece is going to be JLC Rendez-vous.


----------



## Yachtmistress (Dec 13, 2021)

Excellent suggestions here.

A watch is so very personal that I’d definitely let her pick.

I agree to start with the Cartier website, and see what she likes.

I personally wore a ladies’ 29mm Rolex Yachtmaster daily for 20 years. It was the perfect watch for my professional attire and casual attire. The 29mm and 35mm midsize are discontinued. Maybe there will be a used one she might like.

Unless she’s asking for a Tudor, I suggest that you don’t surprise her with one.

Good luck!


----------



## JackDash (Apr 21, 2018)

alznc said:


> I am looking to buy a watch for my wife, something she can wear besides her Apple Watch. I have owned every make and model under the sun, use to be a Rolex fanboy and now really love/find value in Tudor/Omega. However, those two brands are a bit disappointing to me for women's offerings.
> 
> I want to pick her up a two tone, rose gold if possible. I lean towards the date just and OP style cases. I’m thinking something around 36-38mm no higher than $4k.
> 
> I have been looking all over the internet, but nothing has struck my interest. Any and all suggestions are welcome.



Not going to get her a Rolex … you don’t really love her ?

Or is Rolex only for your current girlfriend???


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

JackDash said:


> Not going to get her a Rolex … you don’t really love her ?
> 
> Or is Rolex only for your current girlfriend???


 

I am currently not purchasing Rolex for 2 reasons. 

1. After buying a handful of non Rolex watches at the nearest AD I still have yet to ever receive "the call" from them. I have been on the wait list for a 124060 and a 226570 for ever. Never any updates and consistently get the sorry routine when I visit. Tired of playing games with them. 
2. I have bought a few in the past at grey prices and it is not worth it IMO. Plenty of other brands out there with great quality.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

I bought my wife her first "nice" watch years ago when money was a lot tighter than it is for us now. It was a quartz Frederique Constant.

I wanted her to enjoy a better watch, so recently we went watch shopping for her birthday in June. We narrowed the potential list down to two watches, a Vacheron Constantin and a Cartier. I personally preferred the VC, but then I realized that while my wife doesn't know watches, she does know jewelry. She's never heard of Vacheron Constantin, but she's definitely heard of Cartier. She liked them both a lot, and in the end she chose the Cartier and loves it.

Then, without telling her, I also bought the VC. It's for her but it's really for me. I want her to have a "Holy Trinity" watch. It may mean nothing to her but it means something to me. I'm not sure how to explain it but it's more meaningful to me that I give her one than if I owned one, which right now I don't but that may change someday. Right now it's stashed away in my closet. I'll probably give it to her as a Christmas present or wait until her next birthday or maybe if the time just feels right.


----------

